# 2019 Biopsy codes.  69100, 11102 and 11103



## SUN1633 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello,

I am trying to bill a left ear biopsy (69100) along with two shave biopsies (11102+11103). I am getting an edit requesting  for a modifier to be put on the add-on code of 11103,  because it is butting up against 69100. I was under the impression add-on codes do not require modifiers. Am I wrong or is this a change for the new codes when billed with a specialty site code?

I appreciate any input or advice on this and thank you in advance!


----------



## TThivierge (Feb 15, 2019)

*Biopsy 3 kinds on one location of ear?*

Hello
I believe the CPT 69100 would be best bet. You cannot bill 3 CPT codes all with description of biopsy in same body area. 
Try to match your doc's documentation.   Just saying.... 

Lady T


----------



## SUN1633 (Feb 18, 2019)

*3 separate biopsies-add on code calling for modifier*

It is One left ear biopsy along with two other shave biopsies of different locations. The question was in regards to a modifier being called for on the (add-on) code of 11103. I was under the impression add on codes did not generally require modifiers.
thanks,


----------



## CatchTheWind (Feb 19, 2019)

The rules for the new biopsy codes are very strange.  You pretty much have to check DermCoder or the CCI in each case.   

In this case, the add-on code does require a modifier.


----------

